# September 15th Microskiff Mini Rally @ JBs



## tom_in_orl

Rumor has it captnron will be in town. Beavis will be back from the sandbox. Orlgheenoer is itchin' for bash. How many more excuses do I need to make.

9/15 fish wherever with whoever then meet up a JBs around 11:30 AM and take over the place until we get kicked out. Then move the rally to the sandbar on the other side of the island.

All are welcome come by boat, car, or bike. Don't care what the weather is like either. Just be there.

ECC guys you going to finish that Caimen by then? HB, you going to represent? Any Riverhawks want to come down from GA? Can anyone finish their dang FS18 in time? Even the boatless like myself will find a way to be there.

Who is in?


----------



## tojo

I'll bring my tribe. We can handle the "until we get kicked out part"


----------



## costefishnt

well...i dunno. sounds like a drunk fest, and I am not into drinkin. we'll just have to see i guess. 

oh, and rj isn't really that cool.


----------



## Guest

I probably be will be in.

I will bring my 21ft toon to party on! ;D

if u want to know what boat I will bring..... 2007 21ft Coastal tracker fishing barge with 60hp efi 4-stroke bigfoot included cd player, 9ft canopy top, stainless steel grill, 55lbs minn kota digital trolling motor with quick release mount, 2 circulation livewell and a whole keg of beer!!.....lol.

let me know if u wanna jump in if u don't have a boat or whatever.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Thats definitely not tippy......


----------



## mygheenoe1

us west coast guy will be staying at clarks house that weekend he does not even know 
hey whitesnook bud light keg please i will bring the oysters do you have a toilet on that pontoon


----------



## Guest

> us west coast guy will be staying at clarks house that weekend  he does not even know
> hey whitesnook bud light keg please i will bring  the oysters  do you have a toilet on that pontoon


sorry no toliet in the toon,, have to do it in the woods ;D

i can bring the beer but I'm not gotta drinkl and drive


----------



## JRH

I'm working on it. Promised the wife I'd do something that weekend.... [smiley=argue.gif]

I'll prob have an open seat on the Whipray.


----------



## tom_in_orl

The web site: http://www.jbsfishcamp.com

Google Map Location

GPS coordinates: 28.946368, -80.838725

This is the closest boat ramp to JBs but plan on launching early in the morning if you want a parking spot.
Canaveral National Seashore Boat Ramp

Those familiar with the area will most likely launch from River Breeze Park and follow this route.


----------



## mygheenoe1

> sorry no toliet in the toon,, i will have to do him in the woods ;D
> 
> i can bring the beer but I' gotta drink and drive


shotgun front seat does rob weigh too much to get on your boat or how about dean how many people can we get on that barge BLAKES WATER TAXI


----------



## Guest

> sorry no toliet in the toon,, i will have to do him in the woods ;D
> 
> i can bring the beer but I' gotta drink and drive
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun front seat does rob weigh too much to get on your boat or how about dean how many people can we get on that barge BLAKES WATER TAXI
Click to expand...

Water Taxi u said???

$10.00 per person for men on 1 way trip to the sandbar.

Ladies get a free ride!

If u piss off of my boat is $250 fine

If u spill beer on my boat is $50.00 fine

If any gheenoers crash my boat is I will take your bote and pink slip result Priceless.


That's my water taxi policy.


----------



## Guest

> Thats definitely not tippy......


But the captain is.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> If any gheenoers crash my boat is I will take your bote and pink slip result Priceless.


If thats the policy then I think you owe Big Fish a boat. I seem to remember someone trying to water ski over the weeds at Buffalo Tram and then not being able to stop.



> Thats definitely not tippy......
> 
> 
> 
> But the captain is.
Click to expand...

Actually Whitesnook is a very likable guy in person. Nice, polite and a good fisherman. I even let him be around my kids which I can not say for everyone around here.

Now the alter ego on the forum has some serious issues. I sometimes wonder if its the same person.


----------



## Guest

> If any gheenoers crash my boat is I will take your bote and pink slip result Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> If thats the policy then I think you owe Big Fish a boat. I seem to remember someone trying to water ski over the weeds at Buffalo Tram and then not being able to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats definitely not tippy......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But the captain is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Whitesnook is a very likable guy in person. Nice, polite and a good fisherman. I even let him be around my kids which I can not say for everyone around here.
> 
> Now the alter ego on the forum has some serious issues. I sometimes wonder if its the same person.
Click to expand...

That was my point.


----------



## Guest

> well...i dunno. sounds like a drunk fest, and I am not into drinkin. we'll just have to see i guess.
> 
> oh, and rj isn't really that cool.


I'll take that as a yes.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> I'm working on it. Promised the wife I'd do something that weekend.... [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> I'll prob have an open seat on the Whipray.



Sounds like you have under control. Just let me know if I need to call her. : I can either wing it or you can PM me the reason.  Sounds like the day to have your sea-dek installed to me.  Might be the only "opening" for months. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## kicker

im in!


----------



## Guest

> im in!



Kewl.  Someone else buying. Hope we don't get kicked out. ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

:-/ Sorry guys... The 15th is the first UCF home game... Gotta represent!!


----------



## brew1891

also UF v. Tennessee at 3:30pm


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

That'll probably will be a much more entertaining game than the one I'll be watching... LOL


----------



## mygheenoe1

watch the games at j.bs


----------



## brew1891

> watch the games at j.bs


I honestly don't even remember if they have tv's there..I'm usually so focused on beer and grouper sammiches


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

I have to go to the game since they built the new stadium... If the date was moved to Sunday I could go!


----------



## Dustin

Ok well, I am probably going to regret this but.........I'm in.  I figure I better show up to one of these things before Tom or Curtis post lies about me. Tom!  I did not fall off that boat, I jumped. At least I didn't catch a catfish and I did catch the biggest fish on fly that day. Oh yeh and it was Capt. Will who became the first person known to fall out of a LT25 sitting still! ;D while he was sitting down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!on a platform ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D (sorry Willy I couldn't resist)

Not sure what boat I am bringing there could be a surprise on the way!

See ya all there.

Oh yeh Curtis you mind drinken for me, you know I can't hang. 

Dust


----------



## tom_in_orl

> :-/ Sorry guys... The 15th is the first UCF home game... Gotta represent!!





> also UF v. Tennessee at 3:30pm


Tivo? DVR? Come on. You gonna watch people live their lives or get out and live yours?


----------



## JRH

JB's has TVs. Inside and outside.


----------



## tojo

> JB's has TVs.  Inside and outside.


This is a no brainer Tom...I'm an alum too, but I got priorities straight!


----------



## brew1891

> :-/  Sorry guys...  The 15th is the first UCF home game...  Gotta represent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also UF v. Tennessee at 3:30pm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tivo? DVR? Come on. You gonna watch people live their lives or get out and live yours?
Click to expand...

football is religion in the south!

--UF CLASS OF 1999


----------



## kicker

> :-/ Sorry guys... The 15th is the first UCF home game... Gotta represent!!



doe!!!!  i didnt even look at the date, but looks like i wont be makin it as i'll be at the game praying UCF pulls a miracle against Texas in the brand new stadium.


----------



## mygheenoe1

GO TEXAS 
GO TENNESSEE


----------



## phishphood

Can I get a Roll Tide?? They don't play until 5:45, so I'm going to try and make it.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> :-/  Sorry guys...  The 15th is the first UCF home game...  Gotta represent!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doe!!!!   i didnt even look at the date, but looks like i wont be makin it as i'll be at the game praying UCF pulls a miracle against Texas in the brand new stadium.
Click to expand...

RIGHT ON!!! (but I don't think it'll happen... LOL!)

And you know what Dave... GO KNIGHTS!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Fishing > Watching Football 

But have fun guys. I did my time too. Class of 91 FSU


----------



## tojo

> Fishing > Watching Football
> 
> But have fun guys. I did my time too. Class of 91 FSU



We are talking football here...does FSU have a team...never heard of them


----------



## Guest

Are we talking about football or make plans for Steptember 15 at JB's?????

GO FSU and GATORS!!!!


----------



## gregT

I'm going to try and make it since the FSU game is at 10pm that night.


----------



## tom_in_orl

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] .


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

hopefully the new will be splashed that day!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

i am going to try the path from river breeze or even beacon 42 to jb's that day.....i have never done it and i am getting my new NEW MERC 25 [smiley=chicken.gif]before that time and hopefully should have my jackplate by then too, hopefully [smiley=jackson.gif].....woo hoo I acant wait....my classic might actually reach 25mph, i am so excited!! 


OH, by the way.....how can yall watch football? IMHO---how boring....to sit there and watch a bunch of guys in tights chase eachother around a field try to tackle the guy witht the ball. Dont get me wrong, i played football for 3 years in New York. I dont have a problem with people watching football, just seems like a waste of a good saturday OR sunday fishing!! Or getting together for a good time with friends. Well, I hope yall have fun watching the game, I will be injoying a day on the water with my family and having some great food at J.B's...cant wait to eat at J.B's! Gotta love that place. Look forward to the mini rally.


----------



## costefishnt

the only way i will attend is if rob and dave bring their OWN damn beer!

looks like cost efishnt too and cost efishnt³ will be in attendance! you will be able to look at history


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

What up wit that curtis!


----------



## Guest

> i am going to try the path from river breeze or even beacon 42 to jb's that day.....i have never done it and i am getting my new NEW MERC 25  [smiley=chicken.gif]before that time and hopefully should have my jackplate by then too, hopefully [smiley=jackson.gif].....woo hoo  I acant wait....my classic might actually reach 25mph, i am so excited!!
> 
> 
> OH, by the way.....how can yall watch football?  IMHO---how boring....to sit there and watch a bunch of guys in tights chase eachother around a field try to tackle the guy witht the ball.  Dont get me wrong, i played football for 3 years in New York.  I dont have a problem with people watching football, just seems like a waste of a good saturday OR sunday fishing!!  Or getting together for a good time with friends.  Well, I hope yall have fun watching the game, I will be injoying a day on the water with my family and having some great food at J.B's...cant wait to eat at J.B's!  Gotta love that place.  Look forward to the mini rally.


Just give me A call and i'll show you the way...321-302-8539


----------



## tom_in_orl

Stuff here was removed to protect the innocent and not end up affecting their personal life. I recommend letting it go. [smiley=faga1.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Off topic replies have been moved to [link=http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1189191529]This Thread[/link]


----------



## JRH

Tentative plans to launch around 6:15am ish with Deerfly and Lil Deerfly at Lopez. 

Meet up with everyone around 11:15 and begin the floatilla to JB's for lunch. 

Lookin forward to it. [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Tentative plans to launch around 6:15am ish with Deerfly and Lil Deerfly at Lopez.
> 
> Meet up with everyone around 11:15 and begin the floatilla to JB's for lunch.
> 
> Lookin forward to it. [smiley=slapped-with-a-fish.gif]


Kewl!  Now that's what I call East meets West.


----------



## JRH

> Kewl!  Now that's what I call East meets West.


 

You bringing the Glades Skiff over?


----------



## tojo

Sounds like the good cap'n is confirmed...what about Beavis???

I heard rumors of a Flamingo trip????


----------



## Guest

> Kewl!  Now that's what I call East meets West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bringing the Glades Skiff over?
Click to expand...


Yep. By popular request.  Tried to get away with the NMZ and was TOLD. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt

gotta admit, I am looking forward to next satdey!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Gonna be fun. Be funny if we fill up most of the slips at JBs before the regulars pull in. ;D We should let hold their table for them though [smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## costefishnt

f em and feed em beans!


----------



## gregT

Turns out I'm going to have to miss it. Got Friday off, but I have to go into work over the weekend.


----------



## Guest

> Turns out I'm going to have to miss it. Got Friday off, but I have to go into work over the weekend.


That's a dirty trick.


----------



## costefishnt

> Turns out I'm going to have to miss it.  Got Friday off, but I have to go into work over the weekend.


i dunno.....looks like you got a bad case of explosive poops about to strike you down just about fri night at 0030. You may wanna go ahead and call in sick now


----------



## gregT

> Turns out I'm going to have to miss it.  Got Friday off, but I have to go into work over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno.....looks like you got a bad case of explosive poops about to strike you down just about fri night at 0030. You may wanna go ahead and call in sick now
Click to expand...


I wish I could give an excuse, but the work has to be done by Tuesday. Our IT department is the reason why I'm having to miss the rally, they decided to merge networks this week when budgets are due...great job planning!!!


----------



## mygheenoe1

give us your bosses number


----------



## Lil_Tate

I aint gonna be able to make it, gonna be in San Jose Cali for work..... :-/
Yes I know, it is teh suck.


----------



## mygheenoe1

dean can i borrow your boat again


----------



## costefishnt

> I aint gonna be able to make it, gonna be in San Jose Cali for work..... :-/
> Yes I know, it is teh suck.


one less Ghaytor to deal with!


----------



## tojo

> I aint gonna be able to make it, gonna be in San Jose Cali for work..... :-/
> Yes I know, it is teh suck.


Does this mean I am the only macroskiff at the rally??? Dang Deano...


----------



## JRH

> Does this mean I am the only macroskiff at the rally??? Dang Deano...




I'll be with you in the macroskiff category. 

I think that entitles us to the 2 covered parking slips at JB's. [smiley=bier.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Does this mean I am the only macroskiff at the rally??? Dang Deano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be with you in the macroskiff category.
> 
> I think that entitles us to the 2 covered parking slips at JB's. [smiley=bier.gif]
Click to expand...

Hang on their. Buy the weekend my GS may be a "macroskiff" if we keep pulling measurements. ;D ;D Was thinking about rafting two Gladesmen's together to make a pontoon boat but it sounds like "pinhead" is out.


----------



## costefishnt

> Does this mean I am the only macroskiff at the rally??? Dang Deano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be with you in the macroskiff category.
> 
> I think that entitles us to the 2 covered parking slips at JB's.   [smiley=bier.gif]
Click to expand...

yer gonna have to beat me there :bird:


----------



## Guest

> Does this mean I am the only macroskiff at the rally??? Dang Deano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be with you in the macroskiff category.
> 
> I think that entitles us to the 2 covered parking slips at JB's. [smiley=bier.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yer gonna have to beat me there :bird:
Click to expand...


I say we drag race to it. Let see what that mini-Verado can do.


----------



## Lil_Tate

> dean can i borrow your boat again


the short answer is fugg no....

messy marvin........ :


----------



## Lil_Tate

> I aint gonna be able to make it, gonna be in San Jose Cali for work..... :-/
> Yes I know, it is teh suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean I am the only macroskiff at the rally??? Dang Deano...
Click to expand...

macro battle skiffs rule.............the few, the proud...... [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## JRH

> yer gonna have to beat me there :bird:



;D

Bring it on Mr. Tippy Canoe. I'll leave that Verado in the dust with my 25 2smoker. [smiley=chase.gif] [smiley=finger.gif]


----------



## Guest

> yer gonna have to beat me there :bird:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> I say we drag race to it. Let see what that mini-Verado can do.
> Back to top
> 
> 
> Bring it on Mr. Tippy Canoe.  I'll leave that Verado in the dust with my 25 2smoker.   [smiley=chase.gif]    [smiley=finger.gif]
Click to expand...

Let's set up the water drag race at JB's!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am going fishing in the morning and then to JB's to hang out. You guys can have microskiff olympics while I relax and see how many shots I have to feed Tojo to get that trolling motor.


----------



## Guest

> I am going fishing in the morning and then to JB's to hang out. You guys can have microskiff olympics while I relax and see how many shots I have to feed Tojo to get that trolling motor.


Tom,

You aren't putting no dahm trolling motor on my boat.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> I am going fishing in the morning and then to JB's to hang out. You guys can have microskiff olympics while I relax and see how many shots I have to feed Tojo to get that trolling motor.


*Nope!.....Tojo will feed you with this!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D and u won't able to get a trolling motor!*


----------



## Guest

> I am going fishing in the morning and then to JB's to hang out. You guys can have microskiff olympics while I relax and see how many shots I have to feed Tojo to get that trolling motor.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nope!.....Tojo will feed you with this!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D and u won't able to get a trolling motor!*
Click to expand...


That'll teach him to sleep. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

:'( .


----------



## tojo

> :'( .



Tom u r lucky I wasn't around. Im sure I could have found some shaving cream, mascara, Nair, or even a bowl of warm water [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Guest

> :'( .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom u r lucky I wasn't around. Im sure I could have found some shaving cream, mascara, Nair, or even a bowl of warm water [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]
Click to expand...

Question is, what are you doing with all that stuff?   ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt

only is she sh....never mind ;D


----------



## tojo

> Any one have an open seat for Sophie???  She wasn't supposed to be going with us and go to see UCF loose.  She couldn't get a ticket and I already am going with Eatme.  Anyone mind taking her????



Oh yea, this is a set up...


----------



## Tom_C

I don't think Lorrie would like it if I left her home. [smiley=1-boxing1.gif]


----------



## brew1891

:boatless:


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

:-[

Maybe we can string some rafts together and paddle... NMZ style.. ;D


----------



## brew1891

> :-[
> 
> Maybe we can string some rafts together and paddle...  NMZ style..  ;D



do not ever mention the word NMZ again! I think Clark is still having nightmares from that fiasco


----------



## Guest

OK guys, I have T-shirts that were ordered for the Ozello outing for sale for $10.00 each. 

They are long sleeve white with "Rock Garden Fishing Team" on the left front and the "fillet and release" logo with "microskiff.com" below it on the back.

Lets just say they will be sold as originally intended with the proceeds being used to promote microskiff outings.

I will try to get a list of sizes and a picture posted before I leave tomorrow @ 8 AM. I will bring all I have left.


----------



## tojo

> OK guys, I have T-shirts that were ordered for the Ozello outing for sale for $10.00 each.
> 
> They are long sleeve white with "Rock Garden Fishing Team" on the left front and the "fillet and release" logo with "microskiff.com" below it on the back.
> 
> Lets just say they will be sold as originally intended with the proceeds being used to promote microskiff outings.
> 
> I will try to get a list of sizes and a picture posted before I leave tomorrow @ 8 AM. I will bring all I have left.



I could be talked into a large...

What exactly is the plan for Saturday??? Are we all just meeting at JB's??


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Plan for Saturday:*

1. Make your own early morning fishing arrangements. Start hooking up with a local to follow around if you are coming in from out of town. It will be worth it. Just look at ABS' post. The majority of folks will launch from River Breeze Park. 7 AM or earlier is a good time to launch. 

2. Bring a copy of the phone list. If you are not on the fish chances are someone else will be. 

3. Get to JB's at or before 11:45 AM if possible. At 11:45 they open up and the public will start taking up the good tables. I plan on being there or fishing very near by at 11:15 AM. If someone does not make it by 11:45 assume they are in the middle of fighting the fish of their life and save them a seat. I am hoping that if we get enough people there early enough we can take over the entire outside bar area. Also remember that JB's is a fish camp and will cook your catch as long as you clean it first.

4. After lunch is up to you. Some people will stay at JB's to watch football and continue enjoying the food and beverages. Some of us may move out to the sand bar near by to lessen the damage to our wallets. The hardcore (RonW :-X ) will go back out fishing because the bite should be on from 2 - 4 PM Saturday. 


Random Thoughts: 

There is a map from River Breeze to JBs in this thread. GPS coordinates are on this site. Go to the home page and follow the link.

I don't think ECC is going to make it. Something about tickets to the UF game. 

Be careful where you run. Try not to run shallow and leave prop scars on the flats. 

Its hot out there and the fish can be stressed easily. Get your catch to the boat fast and release it quickly if that those are your intentions. 

Don't run up on someone who is fishing because you think they are forum members. Mosquito Lagoon fisherman are known world wide for being a very sensitive bunch. If you want to aproach someone make sure you know who they are 1st. Then make sure they acknoledge your going to come over. Finally aproach in the quietest way possible. Poling is the best way. 

Don't do anything illegal. There is law enforcement on the water and they have been known to watch public forums.

If someone is broke down stop and see if they need help. Even if they are not a forum member.


----------



## Guest

*Don't do anything illegal. There is law enforcement on the water and they have been known to watch public forums. *

Tom is right about it and I'm serious about this........... I want u guys have a great time on the water and have a Safe Boating.....Must follow the Coast Guard Regulations and Rules just for this weekend..... I meant it........  

Before U head out on the trip.... make sure U have all the Coast Guard requirements on the boat and make sure to Keep your Catch legal!

I'm looking forward to see u guys on Saturday and I will be there in Riverbreeze at 6 am in the morning and head out......if u broke down or need help for whatever reason....Get a Phone List copy off the forum.

I will be driving the Pontoon boat (I know) and if u need help to Tow in, I will be very happy to help u guys out.

Have a Great Day!


----------



## tojo

Good post on plans Tom...I am gonna call you out on the JB's preparing your fish comment. To my knowledge that has not been done in some years...Of course you are a celebrity of sorts and may have that kinda pull 

I am gonna fish in the morning with the boys and pick the wife up 10:30 ish. I plan to be under one of the covered spots at 11 sharp... I like the idea of the sandbar. When I left this morning, the tide was dead arse high at 1 though!

Tony


----------



## tom_in_orl

> I am gonna call you out on the JB's preparing your fish comment. To my knowledge that has not been done in some years.


Well, I'll tell you what......I thought I had seen it happen fairly recently so I called JB's just a few minutes ago. You are correct. They ended the practice about when that little grouper/asian catfish scandle hit. Seems they had to improve their overall quality control. :-? Now days they only cook fish from their kitchen but I am still trying to figure out how that fixes the grouper sandwiches :


----------



## tojo

> I am gonna call you out on the JB's preparing your fish comment. To my knowledge that has not been done in some years.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll tell you what......I thought I had seen it happen fairly recently so I called JB's just a few minutes ago. You are correct. They ended the practice about when that little grouper/asian catfish scandle hit. Seems they had to improve their overall quality control. :-? Now days they only cook fish from their kitchen but I am still trying to figure out how that fixes the grouper sandwiches :
Click to expand...


Well then we were both partly right cause I thought that practice ended long ago...I wonder if they will let me bring my own SoCo ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JRH

> Now days they only cook fish from their kitchen but I am still trying to figure out how that fixes the grouper sandwiches :



;D

Good point!


----------



## Big_Fish

can't make it will be in ft lauderdale and south fishing canals

have fun be safe

and i guess itis ok if you catch some fish too!


----------



## JRH

> OK guys, I have T-shirts that were ordered for the Ozello outing for sale for $10.00 each.



Do they come in tall sizes? [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------



## Guest

> OK guys, I have T-shirts that were ordered for the Ozello outing for sale for $10.00 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they come in tall sizes? [smiley=bootyshake.gif]
Click to expand...


STD sizes. 

I have: 9 L
8 XL
7 2XL 

Pictures are not to scale. They are max size for your viewing pleasure.

Accross Back









Left Front where the pocket would be.


----------



## Ron_W.

Well the project I was scheduled to begin work on Sat. has been postponed so I'll be fishing. Launching at Riverbreeze at about 7am and avoiding all spots that hold fish for the rest of the day.  Should make JB's around 11:30

The water levels have been abnormaly high for over a week, running about 6 inches above normal or about 1 foot above sea level. This means slippery creek and most other shallow cuts that are used by shallow water boats will be passable. It also means pleasure boaters and center consoles that are clueless will be running in all directions until they hit something. If you can find some shallow fish early you may do some good on tailers. The fish in 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 feet of water are more reliable but don't show themselves much so there harder to find. The afternoon bite has been good.


----------



## costefishnt

i shall launch at riverbreeze at somepoint and begin my duties as the forum drunk. I will continue to consume beers until I run out.

see yall out there, and if i see you, i will prolly buzz you.


----------



## Guest

> i shall launch at riverbreeze at somepoint and begin my duties as the forum drunk. I will continue to consume beers until I run out.
> 
> see yall out there, and if i see you, i will prolly buzz you.



Story started out good but had a sad ending.  Run out   You need to hook up with whitesnooky and take no chances.  He'll be driving the bheer barge.


----------



## tom_in_orl

> i shall launch at riverbreeze at somepoint and begin my duties as the forum drunk. I will continue to consume beers until I run out.
> 
> see yall out there, and if i see you, i will prolly buzz you.


Fixed jack plate, stock prop, heavy 4 stroke. He won't be able to run shallow enough to buzz us. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Guest

> i shall launch at riverbreeze at somepoint and begin my duties as the forum drunk. I will continue to consume beers until I run out.
> 
> see yall out there, and if i see you, i will prolly buzz you.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed jack plate, stock prop, heavy 4 stroke. He won't be able to run shallow enough to buzz us. [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
Click to expand...

"Buzz" is out of context. Remember , he said out of bheer too.


----------



## tom_in_orl

He will be circling whitesnookie's pontoon boat all morning.


----------



## mygheenoe1

> He will be circling whitesnookie's pontoon boat all morning.


because sophie will be on the whitesnookies boat


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

LOL. Well actually I wont be on anybodies boat... Slight change in plans for the day.... again... But I'll be at JB's!


----------



## Lil_Tate

Ahh FugganA. Leaving for San Jose Cali at 8:15 am tomorrow. Ya'll have fun and be safe. Oh, and stay away from Curtis, he's trouble.


----------



## costefishnt

> Ahh FugganA.   Leaving for San Jose Cali at 8:15 am tomorrow. Ya'll have fun and be safe.  Oh, and stay away from Curtis, he's trouble.



you sir inhale deeply.


----------



## Tom_C

Lorrie and I will to there in the not yet complete classic. We need to meet up with someone that knows that part of the lagoon. My seatrails did not go good last week end with the motor. First the gas line wouldn't stay on the motor. I had a spare one in my spare parts kit, so I took care of that. Then I had a over heat alarm. I have replace the water pump and tested in a bucket for about 30 mins.


----------



## Guest

Not going to make it Tom!Sorry I really wanted to buy the man behind this playground a Brew!have a great time all and be safe oh yea post lots of fish and CapRon passedout!!!!! ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer

Sudden change of plans, I will see yall at JB's fish camp tomorrow.

the Gheeoe will be loaded up with three.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Tom_C, You have my number. Call me if you have problems.

Pinfish, There is always Hooters on the west coast.

Tanner, Glad you can make it.


First pics will be posted around midnight tonight


----------



## tom_in_orl

We are here. Where are you??????


----------



## Guest

Man ,if these guys are our poster boys for Microskiff.com we are in serious trouble! [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Real quick mini-rally photo update.


----------



## tom_in_orl




----------



## tom_in_orl




----------



## tom_in_orl




----------



## tom_in_orl




----------



## costefishnt

Today was a great day with people i dont like.


Had a good time, and I am glad you all got to see me


----------



## Tom_C

Motor problems SUCK!!!! [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]Clark has a pic of me to prove I tried [smiley=headbang2.gif]. The day wasn't a total waste on the way back to the dock I caught my first Snook [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## orlgheenoer

what a day shared with many friends.


----------



## fatalbert43

Sorry I missed that event.........Dammn work.

Wait.......does anyone know a sugar momma?


and BTW......how much krap can Capt. Ron pack in that boat? (Who does he think he is? Mark Sosin?) ;D


----------



## phishphood

I'll have to say that we had a great time yesterday. Lots of laughs and good times shared and even a report of some chicken fighting going on. We didn't catch any fish, but we did find some tailing action at the entrance of Slippery Creek. Here's some pics.
















Even some finning action.








After a good lunch at JB's, it was time to hit the beach. I don't think anybody in this group was having fun.








Yes, even Sasquatch likes Bud Light.








Of course, when there's drinking involved, fights are soon to follow.
















And then the look of innocence lost. "Momma, what is Curtis doing?"








What a fun day. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

Great food, great people! Had an awesome time meeting and hangin with you crazy fuggers!! I cant wait for the big rally in October. Thank you for making us feel so welcome!!


----------



## Garry

We had a great time. Saw a part of Curtis I really didn't want to see....... Beer was cold, food was great, and the people were drunk ;D

Here is the proof of Tom C trying to make it out, hope you get the motor troubles out of the way.

















Ron W. on the way to JB's


----------



## tojo

Well, the day started as usual...This was our first "boys club" aboard the Mitzti. Apparently, there was ample d-nut eating room aboard the new boat...










Saw this commerical fisherman and family on the way to JB's...










Also found some tailing action...As usual, I had the wrong bait...










About this time the vagabonds, salty sea captains, pirates and other assorted riff raff showed up...




























I even caught this image of the good captain trying to raise the mean water temp...










Finally, had to pack it in as the moon rose early...(yes I posted it)










My family and I had a great day...Personally it was the drunkest I have been in at least 10 years, but it was a great day!


----------



## rcmay

you lucky bastards! Some of us have to work saturdays, and those people need to find a new job! Looks like everyone had a good time, except for Curtis, he's always in a bad mood and never has a good time. By the way Curtis, do you really think its a good idea to pull that thing out and scare all the kids?


----------



## tojo

Hey Whitesnook...what happened to the party barge??? I was looking at getting the wife on there and selling her on one...


----------



## Guest

> Hey Whitesnook...what happened to the party barge???  I was looking at getting the wife on there and selling her on one...


Yeah, I wanted to hang out at the sandbar after hanging out at JB's but I had to go home to take a very longgg nap! been stayed up for 42 hours without sleep [smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif]......because of work!!  I had to go home before I fell asleep driving on the road. [smiley=carcrash.gif]

Im sorry Tojo.....Next time man.....let me know anytime if u and your family want to borrow it while I borrow your Mitzi to muh hot fishing spot! ;D ;D ;D.

It's was a blast to hang out and  good see everybody at JB's!   If Curtis is really drunk...I should Tow his Black cooler home with me!!! ;D ;D

Can't wait to go again!!! especially at Gheenoe Rally in Oct!  

Muh Fishing Barge made it thru slippery Creek.....no plm....pretty skinny running because of wideload tunnel hull! ;D ;D ;D but I need a Electric Jackplate and a Pontoon Water Glide.


----------



## orlgheenoer

Grampa cought an 18"








We saw a 5.5" foot Tarpon








and Clark was jacked up


----------



## buck

Clark just drank H20 all day ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

That was sooo much fun!!!! I was blinded there for awhile... but FUN!


----------



## Guest

Thanks to all that attended. Had a great time this weekend. Great to put the faces with the names from the forum. 

Curtis [smiley=watching-you.gif]
Glad to see your coming out. Give me a call. FT said he could do the pink flames you asked for on your boat. [smiley=vrolijk_1.gif] Whatever your deviation, I'm glad to have met you. : ;D ;D


----------



## iMacattack

Looks like a blast! Sorry I couldn't make it.. :-[


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

awwwwwww...eat me showed up at the dock pass out : way funny!


----------



## JRH

Great weekend! Good to see everyone. Sorry we missed the sandbar party, but we were determined to get a redfish to the boat if we had to cast net one.


A disappointed Deerfly and Lil Deerfly after we lost a red boat-side on Saturday:











Headed back out Sunday morning, after a couple hours of poling we finally found a tailing fish ready to eat. I think Deerfly got him on a brown and white clouser:




















Looking forward to the next outing. [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## deerfly

Jason, a huge thanks for showing Trey and I a great time. That lost redfish picture is funny, we weren't as dejected as we looked there though.  

Here's a shot Trey snapped off a few seconds before the hook pulled:









Even though we were hard at it trying to find some hungry red's we had a few silly moments too. Like when this needlefish smashed a cork slider:









This little mullet was in the wrong place at the wrong time:









Sunday morning was beautiful out there too, I'm really glad we planned to stay and fish the morning.

















Sorry we missed the beach thing too, we were hell bent to boat a redfish and had high hopes the afternoon bite was gonna happen. You guys have quite the playground, definitely need to get over there more often.


----------



## Guest

JRH, deerfly & lildeerfly,

You guys are hard core. Nice work and glad to see you take em on the fly.  Great weekend. 

Eric, you look good on that boat.


----------



## deerfly

> JRH, deerfly & lildeerfly,
> 
> You guys are hard core. Nice work and glad to see you take em on the fly.  Great weekend.
> 
> Eric, you look good on that boat.


Ron, Jason is the man.  With few exceptions he had us around the fish both days. 

I have to admit though, I've been humbled a bit as far as redfish go. I have never seen so many fish with lock jaw. :-? Totally amazing, completely indifferent to a bait twitched a inch or two in front of their nose. They hardly even spooked away in a hurry when they saw the line in the air or the fly landing a little too close. It was almost like they were sedated. In all my years of fishing for redfish I've never seen anything like it. I honestly don't think they would have eaten a live shrimp. I'd be interested to hear the local theories on that. - eric

and... its hard not to look good in that boat. Probably not a popular sentiment on this forum, but IMO those Whiprays are the best all around skinny water machines out there, capable and comfortable. 

Thanks again Jason, Trey and I owe you one.


----------



## Guest

A few more pictures:

Working on eye / hand coordination. :










Boat control. 










Something tells me he spends a lot of time looking back. 










Here comes the cavalry: ;D


----------



## beavis




----------



## JRH

That thing is gonna look bad azz once you load the bow up with rows of crab traps. [smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------



## beavis

I'll buzz you on the flats with it next time I see out there ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> I'll buzz you on the flats with it next time I see out there ;D ;D ;D


Careful Jason,

RJ has a habit of doing circles around boats. Must be part Indian. [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## aaronshore

I guess I am a loser as I had to work at the FD on saturday. Sorry. I wish I could have gone. Looks like you all had fun! Panga!!!!!!!!!


----------



## costefishnt

I would first like to get all of your attention please.....

My sincerest apologies for the mooning in front of all of yalls kids, that was wrong and once again I apologize.

for everthing else there is master card....wait. dangit.

I had a blast seeing all of the usual suspects, and that ghay guy capt ron, really needs to stop grabbin butt. that could get him shot! by the way, did the spray cool you off?

Tom, thanks for the decals, beavis welcome home brother! clark...are you alive? gary, sophie showed me her....nah I'm just teasin ya...but really....tojo thanks for not calling the real cops on me. jason your wife looks better drivin the gheenoe than you do! blake, it was very nice to meet you! get a gheenoe tho!rob, dave...dont ever touch my boat again, and my wife says your not allowed in t'ville any more  DF, was good to meet you, and tanner...holy shizzle poo, tanner my boy...you make me proud!!!!

once again, it was ablast! i so much enjoyed hangin out with you guys, but once a year is enough (on a side note, i drank as much yesterday at teh bucs game, so today was shot!!!) Sorry i am gonna miss yall at the rally, but I will think about you all as I am fishin for bonefish in the bahamas!


----------



## phishphood

> jason your wife looks better drivin the gheenoe than you do!


My wife looks better than me period. For that, I am grateful.


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

WHAT no curtis at the Rally...... I anit going then! [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif] [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## mygheenoe1

lets all go to the bahamas with him


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

wahoooooooooo The bahamas trip is on curtis!


----------



## Guest

> Sorry i am gonna miss yall at the rally, but I will think about you all as I am fishin for bonefish in the bahamas!


Which LE are ya run'n from this time? [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## costefishnt

no running this time, just want to go where it is legal to drink as much as i usually drink


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

LOL. 

Hey, where are Dave's pictures?? I want to see those.. ;D ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1




----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Hmmm... for some reason I thought you had some more incriminating ones than that.... ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1

the guy that is charge wont let me or i will get banned again


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Hahaha... ;D ;D ;D


----------

